# First time to Francais in a MH



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning all,
Well we've only had the van for 5 days & haven't even had a night in it yet, but are now planning our jollies for summer. Decided on France at the minute. Now we've done it quite a few times in the car, which means getting off the ferry, blatting halfway, stopping for a night, then blatting the other half & stopping for a few days.
So, how far do you chaps normally go in a day? I appreciate it's a bit of a how long's a piece of string question, but realistically 150 miles? 250 miles?
More or less? I know in my own mind I just have to chill down & go with the flow, & when we've been in the spider we've tended to stick to Route Nationales, but still probably don't see enough.
Also, what about sites - prebook or stop where you fancy? We're intending to go from 4th - 19th July, & go maybe through Champagne and down to Burgundy. Is provence a bit far without rushing do you think? Would the trip be ideal for the much mentioned France Passion?
Yet another question - any specifics for France when MHing - it's usually just the First Aid kit, triangle, bulbs, plate etc when in the car, but do we need anything for the bike rack or anything?

Any advice much appreciated thanks, more questions to follow!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Morning all,
> Well we've only had the van for 5 days & haven't even had a night in it yet, but are now planning our jollies for summer. Decided on France at the minute. Now we've done it quite a few times in the car, which means getting off the ferry, blatting halfway, stopping for a night, then blatting the other half & stopping for a few days.
> So, how far do you chaps normally go in a day? I appreciate it's a bit of a how long's a piece of string question, but realistically 150 miles? 250 miles?
> More or less? I know in my own mind I just have to chill down & go with the flow, & when we've been in the spider we've tended to stick to Route Nationales, but still probably don't see enough.
> ...


My opinions rather than advice, but you may find them useful.

Forget blatting!! Keep off the motorways, do a gentle 150 miles in a day and enjoy the scenery - and a relaxing lunch en route if you feel like it. Make the journey part of the holiday - that's why you have bought a motorhome!

Stopping for one night is fine - once again that's what motorhomes are good at. Setting up or packing away usually takes us all of five minutes!

I'm always inclined to take it very easily on the way there so I can really relax and get into holiday mode straight away. I do sometimes "_blatt_" a little more on the way back, as that seems a more natural thing to do. The bulk of the holiday is over, so stay on the main holiday site a day longer and drive a bit harder, say 200 or even 250 miles per day on the way home.

Even in July you probably won't need to pre-book, and I wouldn't if you can avoid it. It takes away the freedom and spontaneity if you have to be somewhere by a certain time - motorhomes are good at freedom and spontaneity too!! If you pull off the road at about 4.00pm you will almost certainly be OK. If you are concerned, get up earlier and arrive earlier - then spend the late afternoon mooching around the campsite and its environs.

As for Provence being too far, only you can decide. If you want to do only 150 relaxed miles per day and have only a fortnight, the answer is still "Yes and No". It's too far if you want to spend much time actually in Provence, but *might just *be OK if you want a touring holiday and like to move on after one or two nights. Calais to Draguinan (lovely town) is about 725 miles, so it is pushing it a bit if you want to avoid blatting.

The bits and pieces you need for France are not so different to the UK. Double check the details on the AA website (or similar) but you don't need a big hazard square for the bike rack - that's only a requirement in Italy. You do need a set of bulbs for the truck, a warning triangle, yellow reflective jackets - which should be put on *before *you exit the cab onto the road, a First Aid kit (visible from outside the vehicle. Edit - this is apparently not so. Senility again!! )

It is worth checking the detail. You won't have any problems until or unless you break down or have an accident - then you might be scrutinised by the flics and if you are not squeaky clean with all the bits and pieces you may find yourself in the poo!!

Hope this helps. There will be plenty more people offering advice I'v no doubt - several of whom will have beaten me to it as usual!!

Edit - just found  >>this<<  Tells you the bits and pieces you need to carry.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"when we've been in the spider we've tended to stick to Route Nationales"
Very wise; much quicker for the breakdown truck 

"So, how far do you chaps normally go in a day?"
Yes, it does depend. We do a right mix, varying from rapid long hauls at the beginning and end of a week or 2 week holiday, then not much in between, to moseying 100 miles a day throughout. Some suggest consciously splitting travelling days from leisurely days. Some mix it each day.

"realistically 150 miles? 250 miles?"
Overall, I think that's a good bracket to bear in mind. Again, it depends on how busy things are, whether you like leisurely breakfasts/brunch before moving off, or are early starters and therefore early arrivers.

"Also, what about sites - prebook or stop where you fancy?"
I think this is key to the above. If you keep flexible by not booking, your itinerary, the weather you experience, and pace are all of your choosing each day. IMHO, that's the way to do it. 

"Is Provence a bit far without rushing do you think?"
Not if you blast down first, then blast back at the end, in which case sharing the driving helps.

"any specifics for France when MHing - it's usually just the First Aid kit, triangle, bulbs, plate etc when in the car, but do we need anything for the bike rack or anything?"
No to the bike rack, but if your flexibility means you end up in Spain .... 
Yellow jackets.

Dave
Edit - didn't know that the First Aid kit had to be visible from outside (mine supplied as standard isn't). Do you have a reference, Dave?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Dave
> Edit - didn't know that the First Aid kit had to be visible from outside (mine supplied as standard isn't). Do you have a reference, Dave?


Hi DAB (saves confusion)

Not to hand, but it's one of those little facts that stick in the mind, and like yourself I'm a bugger for detail and precision so I expect I'm right.

Will have a think, and maybe a search later - will let you know if I find it.

Regards

Dave

Edit - appalling prospect though it is, I may have to admit to being mistaken.    

I rang the RAC and the Caravan Club, and neither knew of the First Aid kit having to be visible.

This will worry me for days now, as I'm sure I heard or read it somewhere! :evil: :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've blatted and dawdled. It all depends. Last year, in the Pollensa, blatting involved some white knuckle tactics when passing trucks as the cross wind / bow wave caused some uneasy movement :? Even then, other motorhomers would pass me at something over 80 mph 8O

Our first year, we got off the ferry, and changed our plans (we turned left rather than right), and we chugged south, looking (in vain, as it turned out) for good weather. You can trudge through our dire and dreary (that right, DABs? :wink: ) blog :: here ::

Generally, we're of the 'early riser - early arriver' camp. We would leave a site at around 9am, and then look to arrive at around 2pm - 3pm. Plenty of room to chose a good pitch, and then having time to explore the local town. We always look to cover something less than 150 miles each day.

And no pre-booking, unless you're heading to a popular site by the sea during August. If you look to arrive early-ish, it gives you plenty of time to find another site, or an aire de service if you so wish.

Gerald


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Brilliant advice so far thanks very much to you all, well apart from Dave & his nasty quip about the probability of the spider breaking down :evil: -! True Mind you  .

We do like Provence but I think we could both do with stopping off on the way, instead of the usual "ooh this looks nice, fancy a bit of lunch? Nope, haven't got time, got to reach Dijon for teatime!!" situation. Loved the time we spent round Beaune & Nuits-st-Georges before, & am looking forward to getting parked up, popping on the trainers then having a run round the quiet lanes, followed by a barby & some finest plonk! 

But the pull of the Gorge-du-Verdon & stopping off there - hell's teeth I'm looking forward to this!

P.s. Whats the going rate for sites rather than Aires? Probably another how long question, but are they a similar price to here for like for like facilities? We've usually Eurocamped so haven't seen nightly rates


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*La France avec Camping-Car*

G'day friends,
My wife and I have been to France quite a few times now and we've got into a sort of SOP (Standard Operating Procedure).

Cross the ditch by Le Shuttle, choosing a cheaper time, which co-incidentally helps avoid the worst of the UK traffic.
Spend the first night at the motorhome rest halt aire at Calais, along with loads of others. By the way, the Friterie des Nations here does a nice, good value line in frites. Any more than the 3 euro barquette will be more than a man can manage.
Next morn, onto the A26 to Reims or Chalons en Champagne to miss the worst of the interminable towns and villages on the N44. Then take the said N44, because from here down it's a more open road, and more interesting than the autoroute. 
We usually dive off the N44 and head towards Dijon, taking an overnight on the municipal at St Seine l'Abbaye (cheap, simple, but use your own toilet!).
If we're heading for Provence, like what we usually does, the next overnight is usually somewhere along the N85 Route Napoleon. Then again, we sometimes go along the N75 instead.
High mountain passes will be difficult to unpassable before June.
We like to have stopped driving by about 1600 to 1700.
We never go to France without our copy of the Guide Officiel des Etapes Camping-Car. You could do worse than buy the English language Aires guidebook from Vicarious Books.
Most towns have a municipal site, but these can be somewhat "rustic", not a problem with your own on-board facilities.
We never overnight anywhere lonely, and never on an Autoroute. What we do do, every time, is enjoy ourselves, and I hope you do the same.

John

P.S. More stuff

If you're going to Provence you could do a lot worse than staying on the municipal at Bonnieux (Camping Le Vallon) Bonnieux is a small village perche with a jolly cafe, Cafe Clerici, a belting good butcher and a good boulangere. Markey day is Friday. 
The village is a stiffish uphill march of about half a mile. You'll deserve your beer when you get to the cafe!
The positon, on the north slopes of the Luberon, not far from Apt, makes it handy for Mont Ventoux, Fontaine de Vaucluse and the like, and the Gorges de Verdon and Lac St Croix are also well within reach.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Alfa_Scud - we don't even book in August and have only once had to resort to Plan B. Also you can do your driving distance by time if you see what I mean. 150 miles on the motorway is not much, but the same distance on local roads soaking up the local views and stopping if you see an interesting market in a village can take all day!

Unless we are "blatting" to get to somewhere specific for a particular time (unusual, but not unknown), we try to spend 2 nights on a site. This gives you a full day to explore without worrying about getting to a site. The number of small towns and villages in Champagne and Burgundy could keep you going for weeks if the weather was good. Unless you really like driving, I think I would leave Provence for next time. 

I think I have to disagree with John about Municipal sites. We usually use them and their facilities. Most have been very clean and ideal for us as they are usually within walking distance of the village/town. Agreed not ideal if you want bells and whistles, but for clean toilets and showers and wash ups they are perfect for us.

Alfa_Scud - what ever you decide upon, enjoy the trip and enjoy the planning even if you don't stick to it!

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Bonjour!,

First time to France.

We make the trip down to Cote D'Azur 3 times a year. Hav edone for 20 odd years. Trip time varies on how we want to do it. From 1-7 days each way, depending on who is with us, what time we have etc.

I would suggested, depending on where you are traveling from in the UK, allow at least 2 days, three is best in a motorhome. At that time of year you should not need to book and if you get to aires by around 4pm you should be fine.

You will find motorhome driving will take you a while longer in distances covered per day, well it should do!. Take your time, do not worry too much and enjoy your new home on wheels.

If you need any more info or advice , please ask away.

Trev.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Don't go! Well not until you have had a few nights out to realise what you are missing or can do without. The autoroutes can be tedious scenery wise, while the alternative routes can throw in some fantastic surprises. Drive for the length of time you are comfortable with and not the distance! These are our suggestions as most points have been covered.
Oh! And enjoy the journey! regards Rob & Sue.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

We're "doing" France for our 1st Campervan holiday in the first 2 weeks of July...am watching this thread with great interest.

Other than Margate (parents) -> Dover -> Calais -> Pyrenees (friends) -> Antibes (more friends) -> Eurodisney (we have kids) -> Paris, it is "totally" unplanned . :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Asterix said:


> We're "doing" France for our 1st Campervan holiday in the first 2 weeks of July...am watching this thread with great interest.
> 
> Other than Margate (parents) -> Dover -> Calais -> Pyrenees (friends) -> Antibes (more friends) -> Eurodisney (we have kids) -> Paris, it is "totally" unplanned . :wink:


Maybe you should plan it just a bit!! :?

If you drive every other day that works out to almost 250 miles per day, which is plenty far enough in a truck - with kids. 

It also leaves you only 6 or 7 days of holiday - when you are not actually driving all day - to fit in visits to two lots of friends and Eurodisney.

Hmmmm. Up to you of course, but I wouldn't fancy it!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

calm down zebs :lol: lots of planning time till July


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Asterix said:


> calm down zebs :lol: lots of planning time till July


I'm calm Asterix - just a little concerned that you wouldn't be at the end of a trip like that!!

Only trying to help.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Morning all,
> Well we've only had the van for 5 days & haven't even had a night in it yet, but are now planning our jollies for summer. Decided on France at the minute. Now we've done it quite a few times in the car, which means getting off the ferry, blatting halfway, stopping for a night, then blatting the other half & stopping for a few days.
> So, how far do you chaps normally go in a day? I appreciate it's a bit of a how long's a piece of string question, but realistically 150 miles? 250 miles?
> More or less? I know in my own mind I just have to chill down & go with the flow, & when we've been in the spider we've tended to stick to Route Nationales, but still probably don't see enough.
> ...


Congratulations on your new Van. Hope you and yours have many happy days in it.

You picked a good place to go on your first major outing. France is a very
motorhome friendly country...probably the best

Great roads, great camp sites, loads of Aires, great countryside and good
variety in the countryside. It is just a wonderful place to go an tour around.

In terms of miles per day I have travelled as little 50-60 miles to as much
as 300+. Usually when we are going south we meander our way south
through the countryside and small towns and villages enjoying the peace.

Whilst in this mode we would do anything from 50 to 150 miles.

On the way home, mainly because we stay down south too long, we have 
to do a long stint or two to get back to the ferry.

If you want to cover long distances and get from A to B as quickly as 
you can, it is best to use the auto routes / toll roads. That way you can probably 
do 300 to 350 miles ... possibly longer. Of course it is just that
getting from A to B and isn't very enjoyable.

Good luck.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess everyone has their own preferences.

We always plan it a bit, to the extent that we know which broad areas we want to concentrate on. And then we travel as quickly as we reasonably can between them - if you are on a limited time for the holiday I think this is the best way. Those that have unlimited time can potter all the way! (I envy them!)

If you are travelling on motorways - in my view fine for when you are between chosen areas - 250 miles, maybe even 300, is fine in my view. On the motorways you can average 50+, so 300 miles is six hours driving, say 8 hours allowing for stops. 

But within areas often we might only travel 15 miles in a day! 

So last year our first fast leg got us to Chamonix in two days, but then for a couple of weeks we did no more than about 50 miles per day, through Provence, until we travelled back to the loire as fast as poss before spending a couple of days there. It was splendid!

But its really what suits you best, you will enjoy it however you do it.

Jeff O


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*HOW FAR*

Forget the driving for 150-250 miles a day. make for Brittany and Atlantic coast. stay in places for days then! say move within a 50 mile range stop and stay. this driving for hundreds of miles is a man thing. your visiting France ? not showing off the M/H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I may have to admit to being mistaken"

That may be the case, but as a fellow bloke, please don't. We have to do what we can to keep up the illusion of infallibility.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> "I may have to admit to being mistaken"
> 
> That may be the case, but as a fellow bloke, please don't. We have to do what we can to keep up the illusion of infallibility.
> 
> Dave


I'll try Dave - really I will. :lol: :lol:

Bloody annoying though as I'm sure I didn't imagine it . . . . I think . . . . I hope!! :? :?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You could have been almost right because I vaguely remember there being a requirement to display a notice that you were actually carrying a first aid kit.

Or maybe there wasn't!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*First Time to France in the Motorhome*

I think you will have got the general gist of the advice by now. The idea of being in a Motorhome is that you can set your own objectives then keep changing them as you go along.

We have been travelling to France for about 25 years most of those Hotel hopping and riding a motorbike. This year will be our sixth year in the truck.
General modem operandi is the same look where the weather is then head in that general direction. Usually Italy in May. Then we decide which way through Germany, Switzerland or France doesn't have to be a direct route.

Distances travelled have varied from 30 to 450 miles, the longer was when we got the weather wrong it was lousy, wet and cold, so I just kept going. I reckon we usually do about 150 miles per day we like to be at the next site just after lunch. Time to do a recce and decide do we stay or move on tomorrow.
It is quite normal for us to plan an overnight and find we like the site and fellow campers so much we have still been there a week later.

The only sites we book are either side of the Channel for going out and returning. They can get busy at all times of the year especially UK side.

We are off for 8 weeks in May perhaps we may see you.

Have a good time
Steve


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks again, nice to know that most people don't plan, other than a general area to head towards.

It's OK Rapidorob, we ain't going to go without having a few weekend out in the van here! Looking at our first weekend in a fortnight, been looking at Keswick. Just joined the C&CC & fancied their site on the lake but it shows as being booked & you can only have 3 nights! - What's the flaming point of that if you want to go for a weekend?? I thought weekends were two nights!

Anyways, back to topic, has a glance through the 10 year old Michelin 1cm:2Km France atlas last night, & provisionally thought, Reims, Epernay, Auxerre, Dijon/Beaune/Nuits-St-Georges, then play by ear, see what happens, & of course what the weather does!! 
Like you say Steve, may see you there - we'll be the Brits with no idea - Oh hang on a minute, I bet there'll be a good few hundred of us like that!

Just another quick question, & I had a bit of a look on other threads, but general consensus, with two of us, no kids, cooking / barby'ing, assuming weather is reasonable & shower is used, say half of the time, are 2x6kg propane sufficient for 2 weeks?

Many Thanks again


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"assuming weather is reasonable ......are 2x6kg propane sufficient for 2 weeks?" 

Yes.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*France first time*

Sounds Good.

Never stayed camping in Rheims but have Hotelled interesting especially when you think the "Gothic" Cathedral is a replica replacement for the one wrecked during the war, as apposed for the concrete monstrosities we produce.

Auxerre very interesting old quarter with Cathedral, boats etc. Minicipal Campsite by the sports area is OK for a couple of nights. Clean and cheap, showers remove the top layer of skin so ensure cleanliness . Easy walk into the city.

Epernay Champagne country interesting again we hotelled here.

Enjoy
Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Alfa_Scud said:


> First time to Francais in a MH .....Any advice much appreciated thanks


Buy a French dictionary. ("First time to _French_ in a MH"...?)

:wink:

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> > First time to Francais in a MH .....Any advice much appreciated thanks
> ...


laissez les pedants du monde unir :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Des pedants du monde - unissez !


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

asprn said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> > First time to Francais in a MH .....Any advice much appreciated thanks
> ...


Git effronté


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Git effronté


I'll take that as a compliment. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> laissez les pedants du monde unir


> ROMANES EUNT DOMUS <

Completely off-topic, but was reminded of it and cracked up. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

asprn said:


> ROMANES EUNT DOMUS


Nice link, Dougie :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Am thinking...

Nottingham to Margate (overnight at parents)
Margate to Dover
Dover to Calais ferry
Calais to Le Mans (stopover somewhere close to the circuit)
Le Mans to Ile de Re in the Vendee

...sound reasonable?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Good post this. Congrats

Going to France now for a few years.

First few years we got of the ferry and belt down the road (see nothing). Then we travelled most of the days rushing around. Seen alot but came home needing a holiday.

Now we go,ramble along.
We have done Brittany twice and we still found some beautiful places.

We have done 3km a day and have done 500km in the early years. 

We love France and find that you always see something new, you never know whats around the corner.

Hope you have a great trip and take care.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We're off to France for the first time in our MH in June, incuding the Whippet, Rubin who just loves his camping. We are really excited and we am reading, buying, researching and plannng like mad things. I'll keep an eye on this thread too.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Des pedants du monde - unissez !


....or even "s'unissez" ?? :wink:


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Plan refined. It's now, pick kids up from school in Derby at midday...
Derby to Folkestone, arrive at approx 1700...
Eurotunnel to Calais, arrive at approx 1800...
Calais to Eperlecques Eurocamp overnight, arrive at approx 1845...
Eperlecque to Ile de Re Eurocamp, arrive at approx 1900 (we are wondering about whether a stopover halfway at Savigne Eurocamp)
14 nights in Ile de Re...
Ile de Re to Paris, arriving approx 1700hrs...
2 nights in Paris...
Paris to Calais, arrive at approx 1800...
Eurotunnel to Folkestone, arrive at approx 1900...
Folkestone to Nottinghamshire and home, arrive at approx 0000

Am now about to start researching possible pitfalls in gas and electric supplies, use of French water and what English language tv I may be able to get in France, especially for the kids en route.


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

This has been good to read as we also are going to France in July with our 5 kids. I wasn`t nervous until the wife said " Its only about 14 weeks and we will be going" :roll: 

We are going to Jablines for 4 days ( disney ) then heading to Brittany and staying somewhere?

Anybody know good sites in Brittany for kids? 

Well I suppose everyone is starting to do the planning for their trips. Have a safe and good time all. Maybe we will run into each other?

Paul & Nichola


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just read this with interest too, as we have planned our first trip to France in July/August this year.

We have booked the sites as we were worried and did not know what to expect. After reading this I am now thinking that we might have been better of just turning up at the ferry and going for it.

I would be grateful of any advise of our planned trip.

Day 1, leave Durham at 11:00 drive to Dover for a 22:00 sailing ( it was cheap) Stop at the docks after getting of in calais. Approx 350 miles.

Day 2, Drive to this 
site and stay for 4 nights. Approx 350 miles.

Day 6, Drive to this site and stay for 5 nights. Approx 145 miles.

Day 11, Drive to this site and stay for 4 night, Approx 65 miles.

Day 14, drive back to Calais Approx 245 miles and find somewhere to stop (we were brave for the last night) after stocking up on bargains in a hypermarket.

Get to the ferry the next morning for 10:00 sailing back to Dover and the drive to Newark, to have a free night at Brownhills. The drive home the next day.

Does this sound ok for our first ever trip to France? We will be travelling with our two Daughters (12 & 15) and have not planned anything to do or see in the areas we are stopping, so again any advise would be great.

Richard...


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*Trip to France*

We use the Motorhome Aires all the time, they are in the villages or by rivers, canals & lakes. We never use motorways or motorway stop-overs.
We have two books of aires, a Green one which is "Aire de Service for Camping Cars" and the white one which is "Le Monde" for Aire de service Camping cars. We spend about 10 weeks at a time and feel very safe, we of course don't take risks & make sure the motorhome is secure & in 5 years of doing this we've never had any problem but have met some really lovely people who stop at these lovely places. Most of the Aires are free but some charge 2 or 3 euros for water. Some have free electricity & most are on hard standing. Good Luck and happy holidays ROSMIC Think you got this reply twice. oops!!!


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*first time in Francais in Motorhome*

We use the Motorhome Aires all the time, they are in the villages or by rivers, canals & lakes. We never use motorways or motorway stop-overs. 
We have two books of aires, a Green one which is "Aire de Service for Camping Cars" and the white one which is "Le Monde" for Aire de service Camping cars. We spend about 10 weeks at a time and feel very safe, we of course don't take risks & make sure the motorhome is secure & in 5 years of doing this we've never had any problem but have met some really lovely people who stop at these lovely places. Most of the Aires are free but some charge 2 or 3 euros for water. Some have free electricity & most are on hard standing. Good Luck and happy holidays ROSMIC


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: first time in Francais in Motorhome*



rosmic said:


> We use the Motorhome Aires all the time





rosmic said:


> We use the Motorhome Aires all the time


Répétition inutile

Répétition inutile


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill.
You seem to have done a very good plan.

Take plenty of breaks, so your daughters don't get bored on the 350miles.

I have marked 2 of your campsites for use later.
I have stayed in CAMPING HALIOTIS really nice campsite and plenty to do around it. Very nice town around Dol the Bretagne and Le Mont saint Michel. If you had time St Malo and it wall town is a good day out.

You will have lots to do around the Loire region.

We also use Aires as we travel on our own.You need campsite with you daughters. We only want the best for our children.
Good luck and safe journey.
Give us a report when you come back.
Drive carefully.


----------

